# Fond Memories Of Old Tv Shows



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Get Some In

Corporal Marsh bellows to new RAF National Service recruits................."My name's Corporal Marsh, spelt................B......A......S......T.......A......R.......D!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My 1st day at recruit training and my cpl spelt his name exactly the same









Chris Jenner, where are you now?


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

slightly off topic

There is a photograph in one of my old workplaces of a parade.

Picture the scene.......recruit being talked down to by a grizzly Warrant Officer who is waving his pace stick in the recruits face.

the captions read "there is a piece of sh*t at the end of this stick, sonny"

"not at my end there isn't"









PMSL every time I saw it


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

On the topic of old TV shows....last night BBC4 6-5 Special from 1957......Pete Murray, Freddie Mills, Don Lang nad his Frantic 5,, pure nostalgial with the lads jiving in knitted pullovers and the girls in "Marylyn Monroe" dresses....just bloody great. I used to be glued to the 12" Black & White TV.

Roger


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I watch a minimal amount of TV, it's mostly total drivel.

If any of you are up this way here's a good place to watch your favourite old TV shows. I haven't been for years but they have mini-cinemas or little cubicles where you listen with headphones. I think the last time I went was on a nostaglgia trip, I watched "On The Buses", "Love Thy Neighbours", and "Curry and Chips"


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

nursegladys said:


> slightly off topic
> 
> There is a photograph in one of my old workplaces of a parade.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Reginald Perrin for me









Reggie Has the Idea of Opening Grot!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

MarkF said:


> I watch a minimal amount of TV, it's mostly total drivel.
> 
> If any of you are up this way here's a good place to watch your favourite old TV shows. I haven't been for years but they have mini-cinemas or little cubicles where you listen with headphones. I think the last time I went was on a nostaglgia trip, I watched "On The Buses", "Love Thy Neighbours", and "Curry and Chips"


Holiday on the Buses was on ITV4 the other day - we have the boxset of the three films but I watched it through anyway!









My ideal TV channel would have plenty of _Steptoe_, _Hancock_, _Rising Damp_ and _Alf Garnett_ thrown into the schedules... Despite the fact that most of it was filmed before I was even born!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> Holiday on the Buses was on ITV4 the other day - we have the boxset of the three films but I watched it through anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometime last year I was idly and fruitlessly looking for something worth watching when I saw that "Holiday on the Buses" was on. The critic wrote something along the lines off "Pointlessly crude, racist and sexist '70's nonsense" and I looked at all the schedules for that day and realised it was the only thing I wanted to watch.









Steptoe and Son, yes, IMO the best ever TV comedy. Whatever happened to "pathos"?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

They certainly don't make them like they used to.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Fall and Rise of Reginald Perrin

Rising Damp

Dads Army

Keeping Up Appearances

One Foot In The Grave

Porridge

Steptoe and Son

The Likely Lads and Whatever Happened to the Likely Lads

Fawlty Towers

Only Fools and Horses

Yes Minister

Classics all, what do we get today? Little Britain :wanker: League Of Gentlemen







and other similar sh*t where comedy has been replaced grotesque characters, violence and swearing to compensate for the lack of inventive writing and funny characters.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

On the comedy front I mostly agree JoT, but I thought "League of Gentleman" was superb... eventually. It took me two or three episodes to come to terms with it! You're obviously not "local"









I'd love to see "It Ain't Half Hot Mum" again but the chances of that in this day and age seem sadly remote.

I have fond memories of "Doctor on the Go" / "Doctor in the House" and "The Good Life" which get shown fairly regularly. Others getting an airing at the moment are "Robin's Nest", "Man about the House" and "George and Mildred". All pretty dreadful but fun to watch again after thirty-odd years. You know you're old when you start fancying Yootha Joyce (unconventionally sexy?) as well as Sally Thomsett


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> You know you're old when you start fancying Yootha Joyce unconventionally sexy?) as well as Sally Thomsett


Yootha bleedin Joyce







Good grief! I'd wager she looks beter today than she did then.

Sally Thomsett yes but Yootha? You have gone mental Rich.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very sexy!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Ohhhh OK, how about Rose from "Keeping up Appearances" then?

Sorry lads; going through a lean patch. If it moves...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Rose ..... nah









Now Hyacinth .... that's another story


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Bilko.

Still makes me laugh out loud.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Vic Morrow, in "Combat!" (1962), in which he played Sgt. Chip Saunders


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

chris l said:


> Bilko.
> 
> Still makes me laugh out loud.


Aye, I'll go with that as well as Abbott and Costello - I remember me dad buying me loads on VHS when I was younger as I loved them so much. I think they were probably only a quid from the market!

Re: Keeping Up Appearances - one of the best comedies of the 90's. It's actually laugh out loud funny. I've got a lot of time for 'gentle' comedy/slapstick.

Re: League of Gentlemen and Little Britain - the former, genius. The latter, very average. The guys from League studied at Bretton Hall college, I worked there when I was up at Leeds and you can see where they got a lot of their inspiration from, esp. Legz Akimbo theatre company...


----------



## Absolute (Jan 20, 2008)

M*A*S*H all the way, got the DVD box set for christmas!


----------

